# Barnes XPB ,Good for self defence?



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

I have been looking into reloading some SD rounds...What's the general opinion of the Barnes XPB?Is the stated 25% increase in penetration neccessary for SD or are these more of a hunting round?(even though I don't see anybody hunting with anything smaller than a 357 magnum).

Should I just turn my head and look to a more "urban" friendly round?
They are a pretty pricey bullet...but for a good Sd only round,I wouldn't mind paying a little more.

After a little more investigating...It seems Cor-bon is using the Barnes XPB in their DPX series....


----------

